# Gnome -> przycisk zamknij system

## socek

Zmieniłem ostatnio zdanie. Z KDE3 na Gnome. Zainstalowałem gdma i całego gnome.

Na pasku mam tylko przycisk "wyloguj", a chciałbym mieć przycisk "zamknij system" i "zresetuj". Gdzie go mogę znaleźć? (W liście apletów nie mam go.)

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Jak kliknę żeby dodać do panelu to mam "Shut Down"...Last edited by Ahenobarbi on Sat Feb 13, 2010 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## socek

No a ja nie mam i nie wiem jaki pakiet jest odpowiedzialny za ten aplet.

----------

## Ahenobarbi

Używasz GDM?

----------

## Garrappachc

Jeśli korzystasz z KDM, to nie będzie przycisku. Zmień na gdm'a.

----------

## socek

Ale ja w pierwszym poście napisałem, że używam GDMa.

----------

## one_and_only

To może standardowo USE="consolekit" jest dla GDMa? 

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit status

 * status: started
```

?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

'Zainstalowałem' i 'używam' to nie to samo  :Wink: 

Spróbuj przeinstalować dbus. Jeśli nie pomoże to pokaż co wypisują emerge -pv gdm i rc-status.

----------

## socek

```
socek@sockolap ~ $ emerge -pv gdm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r3  USE="consolekit pam tcpd xinerama -accessibility -afs -branding -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -ipv6 -remote (-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

socek@sockolap ~ $ rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 wicd                                                                                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 mpd                                                                                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 avahi-dnsconfd                                                                                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 gkrellmd                                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                                                                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż

```
/etc/conf.d/xdm
```

----------

## socek

```
sockolap socek # cat /etc/conf.d/xdm | grep -v "^#"

CHECKVT=7

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

NEEDS_HALD="auto"

```

----------

## p1c2u

*** This topic has been marked as a duplicate of topic 713409 ***

----------

